# Your thoughts: Are avians furries?



## Belatucadros (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi all, this is something that crosses my mind every now and then. Can avians still be concerned furries? I personally love birds, and my main fursona is a bird, but I've heard some people say that they don't think someone with an avian fursona should be considered part of the fandom.

To be honest, I think that's the stupidest thing ever. To me anyways, being a "furry" simply means you like anthropomorphic animals. And that animal doesn't have to be furry at all. Despite this, I still look at all of the fursuits out there and it seems like 90% of them are canines. Sometimes I worry that I will never be accepted as a "true" furry.

Any thoughts are welcome!


----------



## Kirkzer (Mar 12, 2017)

Hello again, I use to think am I a true furry because I do not like a lot of things or do a lot of  things other furries do but now I know I am for sure and do not let any one say otherwise. If you a good person and being in the fandom makes you happy, do not worry what others think.

The fandom needs more avians! I love them and dragons as well. My next fursuit in a very long time will be a combination of the both so yes  birds and dragons are "furry" furry is just a name the fandom made so you can find others think the same way as you.


----------



## MaikeruNezumi (Mar 12, 2017)

At this point in time, "furry" is more of a blanket term and covers a wider array of animals than just those with fur.
So, I feel like avians can be considered furries.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 13, 2017)

I've seen furries with friggin airplane characters, so I'm pretty sure an avian will be fine.


----------



## Simo (Mar 13, 2017)

Sure, birds are welcome.

(Except owls, among the few predators of us skunks!)


----------



## Augmented Husky (Mar 13, 2017)

I don't see why not


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 13, 2017)

They're anthros, so they can be easily related to the fandom. I don't usually make such bold statements, but separating things strictly on "furry" and "non-furry" is frankly retarded on many levels - no matter how you approach it,  such logic collapses on itself in any case. It was a point of dispute probably 5-10 years or so, but nowadays everybody just kind of accepted it's a dumb idea in the first place, so you'll rarely see people taking it seriously these days - the problem just kind of eliminated itself, just like it happened with now-legendary "can reptiles have boobs" debate.


----------



## Starbeak (Mar 13, 2017)

Avians are Furries. The only non-furs out there are ones who are not furries and show no interest in the fandom. 

If you like the fandom, and you call yourself a furry, you can dress up as an alarm clock or a stove and still be a furry. You are a furry because you want to be one not because you NEED a FUR suit. 

Emphasis on FUR. .. . Whoever said that Avians are not Furries, need to take a step back and just focus on why they like the fandom instead of what others should do in order to like the fandom.

My thoughts anyway. (=


----------



## Xaroin (Mar 13, 2017)

Well the subterm would probably be featherie (yah weird term) because sub term for scaled sonas are scalies ... otherwise I is le furry


----------



## AustinB (Mar 14, 2017)

Yeah. They're furries. Scalies, Avians, Insectoids etc. are all subgroups of furries. Scalies, Avians, and Insectoids are still anthro animals, so yes, you're a furry.


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Mar 14, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Hi all, this is something that crosses my mind every now and then. Can avians still be concerned furries? I personally love birds, and my main fursona is a bird, but I've heard some people say that they don't think someone with an avian fursona should be considered part of the fandom.
> 
> To be honest, I think that's the stupidest thing ever. To me anyways, being a "furry" simply means you like anthropomorphic animals. And that animal doesn't have to be furry at all. Despite this, I still look at all of the fursuits out there and it seems like 90% of them are canines. Sometimes I worry that I will never be accepted as a "true" furry.
> 
> Any thoughts are welcome!



Bah! You're as a much of a furry as I am.
Then again.. I'm a shark.. I have no fur..


----------



## Riley (TGS) (Mar 14, 2017)

I was always under the impression that the definition of a "furry" character was more or less any type of fauna with humanoid/anthropomorphized traits. It's a bit of a conundrum though, and I think it depends on the person you ask. Personally I chose a bird as my token mascot because, like you, I just love them.


----------



## Belatucadros (Mar 14, 2017)

Love hearing your thoughts guys! Thanks!


----------



## Royn (Mar 14, 2017)

actually saw a real live furry parrot once.  She was awesome.  Nuff said.


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 14, 2017)

If we considered someone not to be a furry solely because of their sona, then we would have almost nobody in the fandom... Yeah. Avians, reptiles, dragons, insects, and any other animal sona can be considered a furry


----------



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 17, 2017)

Any anthropomorphic animal to me (not just mammals) are furries. So anthro reptiles, avians, amphibians, fish, etc. I'd count as furries. (Altough technically they don't have fur.)


----------



## Havokpaintedwolf (Mar 22, 2017)

theyre furries in the same way a sapient alien would technically still be a person theyre clearly a different species but theyre similar enough to basically be a part of the group same goes for scalies and well bugs i dont think there subset of the fandom has came up with a name for themselves.


----------



## Ketren (Mar 22, 2017)

Which is more important- being human or being furry? I would say human.


----------



## juice87 (Feb 17, 2020)

Saiko said:


> I've seen furries with friggin airplane characters, so I'm pretty sure an avian will be fine.


They are anthro characters, not furries. Furries are a subgroup of anthro characters (as are scalies and avians), not vice versa.


----------



## juice87 (Feb 17, 2020)

I know the anthro characters are generally called furries but they shouldn't be, since furries are only one of the subgroup of anthro chararters. It's quite same if all the music lovers would be called after one subgroup, for expample rockers. It's just utterly stupid.


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Feb 17, 2020)

I don't see why not. They might be considered their own sub division of furry, like how Scalies are the reptiles of the fandom. If reptiles are allowed, I don't see why birds wouldn't be. Plus I'm pretty sure feathers are "furry" enough.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Feb 17, 2020)

Well, I don't see why not. A furry is, in the broadest sense, just an anthropomorphized animal, after all. If primates, reptiles, amphibians, cetaceans, sharks, dragons, and even insects/arachnids are allowed, I don't see at all why birds should be excluded. It would seem really unfair and arbitrary were that the case. They're all just different subgroups of furry.

I'm much in the same boat as you, worrying that I'll never be a 'true' furry because my sona is a reptile and I've come under fire before for not properly labeling myself a scalie (even though I'm not at all partial to reptiles over any other species; I just thought a monitor lizard suit my sona best). Truth is, there's no right or wrong way to be a furry. That's what makes the fandom so magnificently diverse. If you want to have an avian sona, go right ahead. We need more of 'em around.


----------



## oappo (Feb 18, 2020)

Furry = anthropomorphic animal.



Belatucadros said:


> I've heard some people say that they don't think someone with an avian fursona should be considered part of the fandom.


Those people are either purists or clueless.

Unlike the definition of furry _person_, what constitutes say, a furry drawing isn't so ambiguous.


----------



## Ghostbird (Feb 18, 2020)

Need more avians!  There are so many kinds of birds, in all colors, shapes and sizes!


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Feb 18, 2020)

I consider "furry" any  animal character, whether they have fur or scales or feathers or even smooth skin (like whales and dolphins).


----------



## Night.Claw (Feb 18, 2020)

3 year nekro. How long do you need to browse back to find these? And people never read old comments/post or notice dates in these threads?


----------



## BayoDino (Feb 21, 2020)

Furry means who is interested to be an anthro _Animal.

_
Birbs are animals, so they're counted as furries UvU


----------



## tokyoteeth (Feb 21, 2020)

Agree with most of the posts before me! You don't actually need FUR to be a valid furry, you could have scales, feathers, blubber, anything; all is ok! (〃^∇^)ﾉ


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Feb 21, 2020)

The word "furry" itself is technically an adjective; only the internet has tried to force it to be a noun because "anthromophic" is much too long of a word for the average "noble internet citizen" to pronounce and spell.


----------



## juice87 (Mar 25, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> The word "furry" itself is technically an adjective; only the internet has tried to force it to be a noun because "anthromophic" is much too long of a word for the average "noble internet citizen" to pronounce and spell.


But "anthro" is not too long.


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 27, 2020)

Honestly I've never heard of furries not seeing avians as furry. I have heard that many don't see apes and monkeys as furry though, which is dumb imo. I wouldn't mind seeing more gorilla fursonas, ngl.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Mar 27, 2020)

Normally, I would say "featherries". Furries is "fur" plus "-ies" so I just did the same for feathers but that sounds too clunky. I was thinking that since birds have down feathers, we could call them "downies" instead but then...you know.....there's problems with that.............


----------



## Limedragon27 (Mar 27, 2020)

Saying Avians are not furry would be like saying Scalies are not furry.


----------

